# Just Link cd writer



## Betty Jo Baca (Oct 2, 2007)

I have this Cd writer and somehow I have deleated the drivers to it...and now I have a CD stuck in it and the door will not open...what can I do?:embarased


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Have you tried rebooting the computer?
If you right click the drive in "My computer" and choose "Eject" - what happens?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are part of windows uninstall from the device manager and reboot and windows will reeinstall the drive and the drivers
while pressing the eject button try to pull the draw out


----------



## Betty Jo Baca (Oct 2, 2007)

i have restarted my computer many times and nothing...and pressing the eject button does nothing but try to start the program in the drive. But when I bring up my computer it does not show my cd drive....Betty Jo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you see the drive listed correctly in the bios
do you have a small pin hole on the front of the drive


----------



## Betty Jo Baca (Oct 2, 2007)

I did find that pin hole and got the CD's out of the drive and actually I had 2 drives that have died it seems...at the same time....how wierd is that?
New drive and things will be back to normal then....Thanks for your help!
Betty Jo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13


----------

